# Work Gloves



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

These look nice.

http://www.mechanix.com/hardware/material4x-original


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It depends on the job at hand, normal hand protection and gripping ability I go with IronClad and for rope work and wire pulling I always used the pig skin leather gloves that come in three packs from a multitude of distributors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> These look nice.
> 
> http://www.mechanix.com/hardware/material4x-original


Good for pulls but they are thick enough to cut down your dexterity big time if you were handling screws or small parts. They are also a bit pricey compared to what I normally use.


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

I normally use the framer style (leaves your thumb index and middle finger exposed on the ends) when just doing regular work, and the big leather kind for lifting/pulling bigger stuff.


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

On another forum I participate in I've been reading a lot of good things about the Milwaukee gloves. I use Mechanix gloves myself, and have been very happy with them. For lightweight protection the Grease Monkey Gorilla Grip gloves work great for me, as I can still wire up Cat5 jacks while wearing them.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Ansell-ActivA...ians gloves&qid=1464110478&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2

Anyone tried these?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Milwookie said:


> On another forum I participate in I've been reading a lot of good things about the Milwaukee gloves. I use Mechanix gloves myself, and have been very happy with them. For lightweight protection the Grease Monkey Gorilla Grip gloves work great for me, as I can still wire up Cat5 jacks while wearing them.


I just got two boxes of the Gorilla Grip gloves. Not bad for around the house and working with cutting oils, cheeko, and such. I like being able to use touchscreens with them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Biggest issue I ever have with gloves is getting a pair that fits so when I find them I stick with them.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Biggest issue I ever have with gloves is getting a pair that fits so when I find them I stick with them.


'Ol big hands magee over here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I get this type for wire pulls and rope work. Normally Sams or BJ's has a 3 pack for @$20.

https://www.industrialsafety.com/John-Tillman-Co-1410-M-Md-Imp-Pig-Drvs-Cd-p/c34102121.htm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> 'Ol big hands magee over here?


I can easily palm a basketball and that more than a handful comment people make......


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Maxiflex. Best all around gloves hands down. They fit tight and offer good grip and great dexterity. They breathe and are cheap to replace.


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

My company supplies us with Maxiflex nitrile coated gloves for inside work. They wear out within 3-4 weeks but aren't hot and provide nice grip and excellent dexterity. I have to cut the wrist elastic off because it is too tight, but I'm the only guy that does that.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can easily palm a basketball and that more than a handful comment people make......


I don't have that problem. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> I don't have that problem. :laughing:


Hmm, those look smaller than 'A' cuppers. Genuine 'nipper nabbers'.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hmm, those look smaller than 'A' cuppers. Genuine 'nipper nabbers'.


:laughing:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

The smaller the hand the bigger things look when holding them


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Gloves are like most of our tools. You need the glove for the task at hand. 

One type I have not seen mentioned is the big old leather gardening glove. They are perfect for MC pulling. I wear this style loose, because they are on and off all day. I like to throw my hand down, and have the glove fall off so I can grab the duct tape and sharpie. 

For cutting in, and most everything else, I switch to the Tsunami grip. They are a pain to get on and off. When I wear them they are only taken off for break, lunch and porta-John stops, otherwise they are on for eight hours. 

Wire pulling and ropes I switch to the Tillman leather glove. 

I am on a job now that requires gloves be worn at all times. Just like the hard hat, safety glasses and reflective clothes. It all has to be worn for the morning stretch and bend also. This trade is just getting absolutely rediculus.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I went on a little on the boots thread about Red Wing boots, but they also make really good work gloves. I use the 95242 Heavy Utility most of the time, and switch to the Tillman work gloves for pulling and rope work.

Greenlee tradesman gloves used to be very good but they changed the design and now they suck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> Gloves are like most of our tools. You need the glove for the task at hand.
> 
> One type I have not seen mentioned is the big old leather gardening glove. They are perfect for MC pulling. I wear this style loose, because they are on and off all day. I like to throw my hand down, and have the glove fall off so I can grab the duct tape and sharpie.
> 
> This trade is just getting absolutely rediculus.


I hate those cheap garden type gloves they fit me like latex gloves, never big enough.

Just the results of a litigious society with liberals making rules and laws at others expense.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

AllWIRES said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ansell-ActivA...ians gloves&qid=1464110478&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
> 
> Anyone tried these?


I have used these for several years. great dexterity and pretty much cut proof.
http://www.ansellpro.com/product-catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=227


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> cabletie said:
> 
> 
> > Gloves are like most of our tools. You need the glove for the task at hand.
> ...



We are probably thinking of different gloves. Maybe I should have called them something different. These are the ones. 

http://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline.com/BL_1013/Leather-Palm-Safety-Cuff-Gloves?keywords=

They come off easy and hold up to pulling MC/BX.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> We are probably thinking of different gloves. Maybe I should have called them something different. These are the ones.
> 
> http://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline.com/BL_1013/Leather-Palm-Safety-Cuff-Gloves?keywords=
> 
> They come off easy and hold up to pulling MC/BX.


No those are the ones i ws thinking of, I have to pull them hard to get on and they are just as hard to pull back off. Sometimes I will just bust the side seams when I close my hand. I use cheap pig skin gloves for dealing with cable and wire. They hold up fairly well for me.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We've been using a cut proof glove with the glass fibers in it here recently for handling some of these razor sharp fixtures but they are nice for gripping and such too, I'd just hate to get caught in an arc flash with them. Pretty nice though and the glass fiber makes it feel like they just got out of the fridge, If you get a good fitting pair you really stop noticing them quickly http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...-ANSI-2-?N=8705507 3292686301&rt=rud&MDR=true


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Company gets us our gloves which are usually of good quality but these particular gloves that they had to buy because the GC required something better rated for cut, tear and abrasion were excellent. 
Easily the best everyday multi task gloves I have ever worn and yes the specs are dead on in regards to how safe they are and they last a long time also

http://www.gmesupply.com/19-d322-single?gclid=CInVssGg9MwCFUFehgodaU4AHQ


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bobbarker said:


> Company gets us our gloves which are usually of good quality but these particular gloves that they had to buy because the GC required something better rated for cut, tear and abrasion were excellent.
> Easily the best everyday multi task gloves I have ever worn and yes the specs are dead on in regards to how safe they are and they last a long time also
> 
> http://www.gmesupply.com/19-d322-single?gclid=CInVssGg9MwCFUFehgodaU4AHQ


Used very similar gloves to those and they are pretty good in cooler weather and are hit or miss on how long they last. They are decent overall.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Used very similar gloves to those and they are pretty good in cooler weather and are hit or miss on how long they last. They are decent overall.


I am a huge fan of Dyneema thread work gloves because of the safety of it being pretty much cut resistant which saved me from getting cut a few times. The grip material does wear off though after a few months but the gloves themselves still hold up


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

AllWIRES said:


> These look nice.
> 
> http://www.mechanix.com/hardware/material4x-original


They're great, and as noted, pricey. For a few dollars less, my local auto parts store sells the Mechanix Fast Fit Material 4x model for $20 USD.


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ansell-ActivA...ians gloves&qid=1464110478&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
> 
> Anyone tried these?


When I was doing instrumentation, we used these Ansell Hyflex gloves:

https://www.amazon.ca/205577-Hyflex-Ultra-Lightweight-Assembly/dp/B0078RBXSQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1464181162&sr=8-3&keywords=ansell+hyflex

They obviously don't have the electrical ratings of others, but there are others by Ansell that do. However for any general-purpose work they are the most comfortable work gloves I've ever used.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

We wear something like this. I've had one pair for 2 years. I don't wear them all day but keep them close. They are like a second skin feel, but very durable and cut resistant. I wear them tight and could grab a dime off the floor. They may not have enough padding for some for wire pulling and such, but they are my go-to glove for daily use.


http://www.magidglove.com/mobile/SH...JHj5R2SQ0PQCB_KpuOsbx5052xZrMb3ix4aAtSs8P8HAQ


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

All good stuff: 

http://ironclad.com/all-ironclad-gloves/


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

I bought these a few months ago. So far they've been pretty good. The cuff goes father up the arm then most other gloves, they're reflective, durable, touch screen compatible. My only problem is I sweat too much. So it's uncomfortable. Buy when moving around light poles in July, they are certainly better then hot metal on bare skin.

Premium Defense Large Monster Grip Gloves

http://thd.co/1TkkdNo


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> I bought these a few months ago. So far they've been pretty good. The cuff goes father up the arm then most other gloves, they're reflective, durable, touch screen compatible. My only problem is I sweat too much. So it's uncomfortable. Buy when moving around light poles in July, they are certainly better then hot metal on bare skin.
> 
> Premium Defense Large Monster Grip Gloves
> 
> http://thd.co/1TkkdNo


They look like more for motocross than work. I think I'd get claustrophobic in those.


----------



## curtiso (Jan 17, 2011)

+1 for Ansell Hyflex
lots of flexiblity


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dhender1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought these a few months ago. So far they've been pretty good. The cuff goes father up the arm then most other gloves, they're reflective, durable, touch screen compatible. My only problem is I sweat too much. So it's uncomfortable. Buy when moving around light poles in July, they are certainly better then hot metal on bare skin.
> ...


I got then at home depot. They'd probably worth for motocross, but the added protection is great. I cut my wrist while maneuvering a light pole, and had i been wearing those like I should have, that extra cuff would have protected me. Lol. On general, I'm not really a fan of gloves, but sometimes, you just gotta have them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dhender1985 said:


> I got then at home depot. They'd probably worth for motocross, but the added protection is great. I cut my wrist while maneuvering a light pole, and had i been wearing those like I should have, that extra cuff would have protected me. Lol. On general, I'm not really a fan of gloves, but sometimes, you just gotta have them.


They could be great protection I just wouldn't like that much protection myself. Bad enough when I had to wear elbow length HV gloves.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

My routine gloves -- always tip-less.

You would not believe the beating they take.

Serious glove demanding work passed me by twenty-years ago.

I hear tell that Canadian electricians can work with mittens... 

That's a talent I can only dream of. 

If you need steel reinforced gloves -- then think it's high time to haul out the power equipment.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

My biggest customer, doing a lot of transit work...especially 2nd ave subway in NYC...requires cut resistant gloves. After many options they settled on the ATA 505 gloves http://www.amazon.com/Resistant-13-Gauge-Aramid-Nitrile-Fingers/dp/B00XRSRL72. 
not as expensive as listed here, but still a little pricey. Look similar to the Ansell Hyflex


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

For rough-in and other regular duties (attics, dirt, etc), I have found the Memphis Safety Ninja Flex glove to be the best, in terms of price and durability/protection. The latex coating is great because nothing sticks to it, so even if you're moving dirt and other greasy/muddy things around, it just dries out and fall off, so you're not leaving marks everywhere and you don't have to wash them. They're also great for reaching in drywall cavities or handling insulation fibber, and even more to prevent burns from accidentally touching hot things like the sds core bit or the metal knockout you just drilled with the hole cutter, even framing screws that you just removed, etc. The size run bigger than usual, but close to the Mechanix size after you break them in. I buy them by the dozen, less than $3 a pair, and they last me about 2-3 weeks on average (I do wear them almost daily and do of everything), and they work better than the original mechanix gloves. I've use Mechanix for years and tried many of their gloves, in many applications, and these are better, cheaper and snugger fit. Last pair of Mechanix I bought was the 4x super tough one, and in 3 days all the sticking came undone, just pulling wires in attics. That's like $35 down the drain.

Here 

https://www.amazon.com/Memphis-N9680M-Gloves-Fingertips-Medium/dp/B002U0KEGI/


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

Check out Superior glove. They make some of their gloves in Canada, and they offer some excellent cut and puncture resistant gloves with good tactile feel.

TenActiv Cut Resistant Gloves: 18-Gauge Composite Filament Fiber w/ Level-4 Cut-Res... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TJXPZD6/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

David C said:


> For rough-in and other regular duties (attics, dirt, etc), I have found the Memphis Safety Ninja Flex glove to be the best, in terms of price and durability/protection. The latex coating is great because nothing sticks to it, so even if you're moving dirt and other greasy/muddy things around, it just dries out and fall off, so you're not leaving marks everywhere and you don't have to wash them. They're also great for reaching in drywall cavities or handling insulation fibber, and even more to prevent burns from accidentally touching hot things like the sds core bit or the metal knockout you just drilled with the hole cutter, even framing screws that you just removed, etc. The size run bigger than usual, but close to the Mechanix size after you break them in. I buy them by the dozen, less than $3 a pair, and they last me about 2-3 weeks on average (I do wear them almost daily and do of everything), and they work better than the original mechanix gloves. I've use Mechanix for years and tried many of their gloves, in many applications, and these are better, cheaper and snugger fit. Last pair of Mechanix I bought was the 4x super tough one, and in 3 days all the sticking came undone, just pulling wires in attics. That's like $35 down the drain.
> 
> Here
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Memphis-N9680M-Gloves-Fingertips-Medium/dp/B002U0KEGI/



So many guys like these type gloves and I just can't see it. I find them hot and bulky for manual dexterity. I'll take mechanic's gloves and leather driving gloves any day over this type.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So many guys like these type gloves and I just can't see it. I find them hot and bulky for manual dexterity. I'll take mechanic's gloves and leather driving gloves any day over this type.


It's all about what you need gloves for, we all do different duties. For me, Mechanix gloves didn't cut it because I was mainly dealing with wet, dusty or hazardous materials, so they would soak and stink and tear easily.

But for rough-in, drilling, driving screws, etc, Mechanix gloves are nice (until the stitching comes undone). My older pairs used to last a lot longer than the newer ones, that's why I've stopped buying them, they're not reliable anymore and still costly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

David C said:


> It's all about what you need gloves for, we all do different duties. For me, Mechanix gloves didn't cut it because I was mainly dealing with wet, dusty or hazardous materials, so they would soak and stink and tear easily.
> 
> But for rough-in, drilling, driving screws, etc, Mechanix gloves are nice (until the stitching comes undone). My older pairs used to last a lot longer than the newer ones, that's why I've stopped buying them, they're not reliable anymore and still costly.


Have you used the Ironclad brand?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I haven't tried the Ironclad brand yet. I tried about 6 different models of gloves, mostly from Mechanix, Memphis Safety and North Safety, and so far I am happy with the Ninja Flex gloves for my application. Glove selection and availability is Canada is very slim, even more when you need a size small and be able to find a reliable supply source at a reasonable price. Most of my gloves had to be bought from the USA.

I'll be happy to check out other gloves and perhaps I'll find something even better suited to my needs.

The Ninja Ice gloves are also very nice for winter work, without being expensive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

David C said:


> I haven't tried the Ironclad brand yet. I tried about 6 different models of gloves, mostly from Mechanix, Memphis Safety and North Safety, and so far I am happy with the Ninja Flex gloves for my application. Glove selection and availability is Canada is very slim, even more when you need a size small and be able to find a reliable supply source at a reasonable price. Most of my gloves had to be bought from the USA.
> 
> I'll be happy to check out other gloves and perhaps I'll find something even better suited to my needs.
> 
> The Ninja Ice gloves are also very nice for winter work, without being expensive.


I have just the opposite problem, I buy a XXL and in some brands those are too small for my hands. I like Carhartt gloves but can't fit in them. Home Depot here has a decent selection for the most part.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I use these. They are perfect for the small jobs I do, most of the time (adding outlets and switches, replacing fixtures, switches, and outlets, adding lighting, small upgrades). 

Cheap and disposal, as I need clean gloves frequently.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> I use these. They are perfect for the small jobs I do, most of the time (adding outlets and switches, replacing fixtures, switches, and outlets, adding lighting, small upgrades).
> 
> Cheap and disposal, as I need clean gloves frequently.


Those just seem like all the others on the theme, coated palms and hot and uncomfortable. While I wear gloves for rough work I've never really wore any for finishing and those seem bulky for that. Can you pick up a 6-32 plate screw with those on?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those just seem like all the others on the theme, coated palms and hot and uncomfortable. While I wear gloves for rough work I've never really wore any for finishing and those seem bulky for that. Can you pick up a 6-32 plate screw with those on?


I can, yes. I suspect the largest size (large) would be too small for you, though. They are just right for me, luckily, and they don't feel bulky, or hot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> I can, yes. I suspect the largest size (large) would be too small for you, though. They are just right for me, luckily, and they don't feel bulky, or hot.


I'd have to look up the model number but I've bought the light grey with blue palms gloves from Grainger and they just annoy me. My helpers have always liked them.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

AllWIRES said:


> I don't have that problem. :laughing:



Your hands are dainty


----------

